# NEW! Emoticons Added!! (Smileys)



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think I've figured out how to add new emoticons (smileys). Soooo, I'll add about 5 at a time so you can get used to them. 

I'll add more later.... I wanted you to get a chance to "get to know" these first!

Added June 1, 2008:

:ThankYou: 

:heart: 

:rofl: 

:yes: 

:drinkup:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:ThankYou: 

Now we want more! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:ThankYou: 

:drinkup: 


This could be the last post where I actually need to include text...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is still my favorite: :hump: :hump: 

Sorry Sher, it's the menopause kicking in ~ LMAO

I'm in love with the humpies. :HistericalSmiley: 


Steve ~ LOL ~ Sher will need to add several more, before you 
do not require any text. :yes: :heart: :rofl: :drinkup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is still my favorite: :hump: :hump:
> 
> Sorry Sher, it's the menopause kicking in ~ LMAO
> 
> ...



Ha ha! You guys are funny. I have a ton of these. Here's one for you Deb. :wine:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584895
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO ~ That's my new favorite!!! Reminds me of Linda :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love these, especially this one :wacko1: :wacko1: 
This one cracks me up :rockon: 
:smtease: :smstarz: 
:ThankYou: That one is nice too.

Thanks Sher!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:ThankYou: 

I just :wub: smileys!!! :chili: 

:drinkup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I love these, especially this one :wacko1: :wacko1:[/B]



I know you love that one. Steve also loves it.

He uses it more than any other. 

I like these ones, when referring to LBB :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: 

This one is way too funny :wine: 

Like you, this one, also cracks me up ~ LOL :rockon:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks so much !!!!
I love these emo things!!!!
Your the best!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:ThankYou: I had noticed them this morning when the new order threw me a little  and was happy to see the new ones. I'm glad you're going to add even more later! :drinkup: :wine: :rofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wine: This is my favorite.....can we make it bigger?????? Thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I added a few more.... I hate to add a lot at once but oh well....  

arty: 

:sweatdrop: 

artytime: 

:smootch: 

:rochard: 

:duh oh: Courtesy of LuvMyFurbaby

:hiding: 

:yahoo:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

arty: :smootch: OMG! These 2 are the cutest!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

For this I say :ThankYou: 

I think we should all toast :drinkup: (well-I guess you all can-I can't)  

I love the new emotions!! 

:rochard:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sher, these are so cracking me up. 

I love them. With any luck, like Steve, I'll
no longer need text. 

Yup, Steve, wish in one hand ~ LOL

:yahoo: :rochard: :hiding: :duh oh: arty: 

This one's for you, Sher :smootch:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love this one :hiding: this is Sparkey when I want to give him a bath :rofl: 
and this one is very useful :ThankYou: 
arty:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:ThankYou: :drinkup: I lov them and I especially love this one ... it just screams me !! - - - :yahoo:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:ThankYou: 
These are my favorites: arty: :yahoo: :smootch: :drinkup:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

THANKS! JUST LOVE EMOTICONS AND SMILIES :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sher, these are so cracking me up.
> 
> I love them. With any luck, like Steve, I'll
> no longer need text.
> ...


Hey Deb, this might fit your adventures with your new guy friend(s). :drinkup: :wine: :smootch: :hump: :yahoo: :chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I still like the little humpie guy! :hump: 
But this is cute too! artytime: 

:ThankYou: for adding such cute little smileys!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: for these new emoticons....this one :hiding: is my favorite...I'm soo happy it's added


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for adding those!  :ThankYou: I think these are going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585109
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rochard: :smrofl: :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hey Deb, this might fit your adventures with your new guy friend(s). :drinkup: :wine: :smootch: :hump: :yahoo: :chili:[/B]


OMG! This totally cracks me up!!! A whole story in emoticons!! I love it! :supacool: 

(I had to add the new "supacool" emoticon just so I could use it here!!)


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love the new emos keep them coming. 
Thankyou!!! thankyou!! thankyou!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou: 
I love this one :wine:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> For this I say :ThankYou:
> 
> I think we should all toast :drinkup: (well-I guess you all can-I can't)
> 
> ...



We need a prego emoticon just for Gena!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: 
These are great!!! I think my faves are :duh oh: arty: :yahoo: - LOL!!! I'll have to find a way to use them!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A few more....

:Happy_Dance: 

:welcome1: 

:flowers: 

:wub2: 

 

:walklikeanegyptian: 

:yucky: 

:tender:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

My favs are all the dancing ones! :walklikeanegyptian: :rochard: arty: :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: :chili: 

It's awesome that you updated these for all of us! I love these especially: arty: :yahoo: 
:ThankYou:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

These are Great! :walklikeanegyptian: :Happy_Dance: <--This is "Happy Dance" LOVE IT


:hump: :yahoo: 

And here's to you :flowers:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Sher, for adding all the cute smilies. :thumbsup: You're doing a great job.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :wine: This is my favorite.....can we make it bigger?????? Thanks alot!!!!![/B]


Just order a double... or a triple... :duh oh: :hiding: 



Can anyone explain what this one is?? :sweatdrop:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is "sweatin' it"... used like this....

"Whoa, I sure hope I didn't upset anyone with this post". :sweatdrop: 

Or "I sure hope I get that job offer I've been waiting for". :sweatdrop:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Can anyone explain what this one is?? :sweatdrop:[/B]



That's me, going thru menopause :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, that is sooooo funny, Deb, and so true for me, too!! Oh gosh.... that is a riot!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I don't feel so bad. I don't know what this one means :duh oh: Am I just :wacko1: ............... :smhelp: :HistericalSmiley: 

I love how you can tell a whole story with these things. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok, now I don't feel so bad. I don't know what this one means :duh oh: Am I just :wacko1: ............... :smhelp: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I love how you can tell a whole story with these things. :biggrin:[/B]



Here ya go, Pat. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D'oh! 

EDIT: Link didn't seem to work... :duh oh:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.... it would be used like this:




Yep, that is "sweatin' it"... used like this....

"Whoa, I sure hope I didn't upset anyone with this post". :sweatdrop: 

Or "I sure hope I get that job offer I've been waiting for". :sweatdrop: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok, now I don't feel so bad. I don't know what this one means :duh oh: Am I just :wacko1: ............... :smhelp: :HistericalSmiley: 

I love how you can tell a whole story with these things. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:duh oh: " I didn't realize you've been a member here so long... I had thought you were a newbie!"

:duh oh: "What an idiot I am ... I didn't realize ..... (fill in the blank)"!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey Deb, this might fit your adventures with your new guy friend(s). :drinkup: :wine: :smootch: :hump: :yahoo: :chili:[/B]



Are you telling us that Sher put an icon in for that!!??!!?? :blush: 

Never thought this place would need a NC-17 rating...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585202
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, Ha!!! I'm an emoticon maniac!!! Here's another .... :hugging: 

For those who don't know what it is :duh oh: ... 

it's a hug!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is a few more Sher. I don't know if they are too big though. If so I will keep them for myself. *LOL*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Here is a few more Sher. I don't know if they are too big though. If so I will keep them for myself. *LOL*[/B]


Thanks, Becky :flowers: ... Yep they're a little large... we're trying to keep the same basic look and size for the smileys...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585915
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your sig. The smiley walking the dogs. That's my favorite!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I added some more.... the final ones.... this is it for a long while!!! 


:hysteric: 

:thmbdn: 

:thmbup: 

:no2: 

:back2topic: 

:dothewave: 

:goodpost: 

:smartass: 

:goof: 

:clap: 

:eek2_gelb2: 

:woohoo2: 

:sorry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks! I actually worked with the artist on that one. He made it for me!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've already used the wave...



in an inappropriate place... :thmbup:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585915
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite alright. I thought they may be. But thought well what the heck. And what do you mean basic?? I don't see manybasic one's added. :sweatdrop: 

arty: arty: arty: arty: ROFLOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

ok,  now I am on the same page............... :duh oh: means [attachment=37862:Homer_D_27oh.JPG]



Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basic as in the same "basic" artist's style, color or at least the same size range.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite alright. I thought they may be. But thought well what the heck. And what do you mean basic?? I don't see manybasic one's added. :sweatdrop: 

arty: arty: arty: arty: ROFLOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Basic as in the same "basic" artist's style, color or at least the same size range.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know I was being a smarty pants.... :new_shocked: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: 

I love all the choices. You have done a great job. I know where some are the same size are if and when you get ready to add some more. Just let me know. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Some new ones .... I think most are obvious... 

:sLo_grouphug3: 

:amen: 

:shy: 

:yield: This is "surrender"... Waving the white flag. I can think of lots of uses for it!! LOL!!


:behindsofa: 

:sHa_banana:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Some new ones .... I think most are obvious...
> 
> :sLo_grouphug3:
> 
> ...


I really like this one. It reminds me of a couple of my babies when it is bath time :behindsofa: 

Thanks Sher! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You added the Dancing Banana!!!!!

:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 
:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 

:ThankYou: 

That's my favorite!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I added a few new emoticons....

:jackrabbitslims: 

:dancing banana: 

:cloud9: 

:wavetowel2: 

k:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The Mac-a-nana is hillarious!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Sher! Those are great, I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:cloud9: i love them...jo


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 11 2008, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589882


> You added the Dancing Banana!!!!!
> 
> :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:
> :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:
> ...


IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME, PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!

(and yes, i am singing it as loudly as i can when i see that stupid banana, too LOL!!! i have that ringtone in about 5 versions on my cell... it never gets old to me!!! LOL)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope Joe doesn't "kill" me but I added a bunch of emoticons! :behindsofa: Most are self explanatory but I added info where ther may be confusion. This will be all for a long time!! I think we're covered in all situations!!!  

 

:you rock: 

:two thumbs up: 

:OMG!: 

:Sooo cute: 

:beating a dead horse: 
This is "beating a dead horse"... as in when a controversial topic goes on and on and on! This image is sort of sad so if it is bothersome I can remove it. Just assume that the horse was veeeeeery old and died a painless death after a very happy life!

:happy dance: 

:good post - perfect 10: Perfect 10 --- good post

:Good luck: 

:forgive me: ask for forgiveness

:Girl power: The bra that was asked for in a previous post!! I named it "girl power"!

:exploding: 

:embarrassed: 

:Cute Malt: 

:crying 2: 

:crying: 

:celebrate - fireworks: 

:cheer: 

:Bad day: having a bad day


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok Sher you do know this one :beating a dead horse: and this one :exploding: goes together.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:beating a dead horse: 
_This is "beating a dead horse"... as in when a controversial topic goes on and on and on! This image is sort of sad so if it is bothersome I can remove it. Just assume that the horse was veeeeeery old and died a painless death after a very happy life!_

Sher, please do remove it. Surely there's a smiley which communicates the same message without being so disturbing. When I was a child I saw a man do this to a live horse to beat it into submission. I suppose this is one reason my husband and I have gone out of our way to use natural horsemanship training with our horses.


----------

